# [sondage] depuis combien de temps utilisez vous gentoo ?

## Bapt

Il parait qu'il y a un fort turn over dans les utilisateurs/développeurs de gentoo et que beaucoup sont des très jeunes qui finissent par partir (cf http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20061218) dans la partie qui parle de gentoo.

Donc je me demandais depuis combien de temps vous utilisez gentoo.

Pour ma part je l'utilise en continue depuis la version 1.2 (toujours installée sur au moins une machine) donc ça fera bientôt 5 ans  :Smile: 

PS: ne pas oublier l'anniversaire de gentoo : il y aura 5 ans au 31 mars que sortait la version 1.0 (si j'en crois distrowatch)

----------

## SnowBear

Pour ma part depuis aout 2005,

au départ c'était juste mon pc, maintenant c'est : pc, serveur, laptop  :Very Happy: 

----------

## E11

Zut   :Laughing:  J'ai répondu trop vite   :Rolling Eyes:  J'ai mis 2ans au lieu de 4 ans   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Mr. Green:  ( c'est plutôt 3ans et demi d'ailleurs que 4ans  :Rolling Eyes:  mais comme on parle de 4 ans à partir du moment ou on a débuter avec la 1.4   :Laughing:  )

Sinon, perso je suis resté assez fidèle à gentoo même si j'ai essayé pas mal d'autres distrib...  mais aucune ne m'a plu autant que gentoo... ! Faut dire, gentoo met la barre très haute !!Last edited by E11 on Wed Jan 03, 2007 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

J'ai commencé avec la 2004.3, sur mon pc au boulot puis sur mon portable, et depuis je ne l'ai plus jamais quitté. C'était fin 2004 ou  début 2005 je ne sais plus.

----------

## yoyo

Perso j'ai démarré sur une 1.4_RC2 (à noter qu'il n'y a jamais eu à ma connaissance de 1.4 "stable et officielle"). Enfin sur une 1.2 mais on m'a rapidement conseillé de (re)démarrer (et oui, les premières installs de Gentoo sont rarement définitives pour un noob) à partir d'une 1.4_RC vu que ça évitait le passage de gcc-2.95 à gcc-3 (enfin il me semble).

----------

## geekounet

J'ai commencé en mars/avril 2004 avec la 2004.1, donc ça va faire bientôt 3 ans  :Smile: 

Ça a été mon premier linux, j'ai passé beaucoup de temps pour en apprendre le fonctionnement et elle reste ma distrib préférée aujourd'hui  :Very Happy: 

Mon desktop sur lequel je l'ai installé est devenu Gentoo only depuis qu'il ne sert plus que de serveur, et il tourne depuis peu sous Gentoo/FreeBSD  :Wink:  C'est mon laptop qui est me sert de machine principale maintenant, sous Gentoo aussi  :Smile: 

Et à côté de ça, j'ai installé Gentoo sur le pc de mon ptit frère un an après que j'ai commencé, parce qu'il en voulait un lui aussi, et le reste de la famille y est passé plus tard, mais sous (K)Ubuntu cette fois ci, pour la maman, et les 2 autres frère et soeur. ^^ (manque plus le papa qui a besoin de windows pour le boulot  :Razz: )

----------

## boozo

~idem que yoyo en full gentoo (partout et pour tous usages) depuis la release candidate 4 si ma mémoire et bonne et cette première (et demière?) install se porte toujours bien depuis   :Very Happy: 

En revanche, tu es sûr de ton compteur baptux  ? je me souvenais des 2004.x un peu plus tard  ?

----------

## anigel

Ouch... 5 ans déjà. Si j'en crois le 1er message de ce thread, je dois avoir encore l'esprit assez jeune ?

 :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ouch... 5 ans déjà. Si j'en crois le 1er message de ce thread, je dois avoir encore l'esprit assez jeune ?
> 
> 

 

J'ai bien dit "il parait" c'est ce qu'annonce distrowatch en tout cas.

----------

## OuinPis

En fait je suis un nouveau, dans l'utilisation de Gentoo, mais pas de Linux. J'ai commencé à utiliser Gentoo au mois d'avril 2006. 

Jai commencé avec une Red Hat 4.0, jai utilisé principalement Red Hat puis Fedora Core. A lépoque de la RH 4.0 je m'amusais déjà à tout recompiler au lieu de passer par les RPM car j'aimais le principe de pouvoir optimiser les binaires pour mon architecture en particulier. Après avoir délaissé Linux pendant près de 3 ans dans le cadre dune utilisation en tant que station de travail (mais toujours sous Linux pour mes serveurs), jai découvert un peu par hasard Gentoo. En lisant un Wiki jai vu quil existait une distribution dite source dont sa particularité est la compilation complète du système à partir des sources (LA distribution dont javais toujours rêvé). Jai tout de suite libéré une partition et testé cette fameuse distribution.

Je peux dire quen moins dun an je suis littéralement tombé amoureux de Gentoo et depuis Windows a complètement disparu de ma station, jai même été surpris de voir lévolution et la maturité atteinte par les applications et les environnements graphiques.

Tout ça pour dire que je ne suis pas près dabandonné Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

2ans presque pile, peu après avoir eu mon disque dur (merci knoppix pour ces deux semaines où j'ai pu faire autrechsoe que de regarder memetest), je leechais depuis un moment et je m'étais même déjà inscrit en attendant mes pièces.

Mon départ ce sera le jour où j'aurais des scripts capables de me maintenir convenablement une LFS je pense.

----------

## ultrabug

Moi j'ai commencé à la 2004.3  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 2ans presque pile, peu après avoir eu mon disque dur (merci knoppix pour ces deux semaines où j'ai pu faire autrechsoe que de regarder memetest), je leechais depuis un moment et je m'étais même déjà inscrit en attendant mes pièces.
> 
> Mon départ ce sera le jour où j'aurais des scripts capables de me maintenir convenablement une LFS je pense.

 

Ce sera presque une gentoo alors...  :Laughing: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Pour ma part j'ai commencé le 12 septembre 2005.

J'ai profité d'un long arrêt maladie (1mois) pour m'y coller avec un stage1 en suivant la doc pas à pas sans comprendre dans un premier temps tout ce que je faisais ( à l'époque le stage1 était soutenu)

J'étais pour ainsi dire un vrai "bleu" en informatique car j'avais mon premier pc depuis fevrier 2005 avec windows et je savais à peine faire un copier/coller au départ !

J'ai beaucoup "bidouillé", comprendre comment ça marhe m'intéressait presque plus que l'utilisation de la machine en elle même mais j'ai vite éprouvé un sentiment de frustration devant tout ce que ce système "cache"

Une infection par 192 virus et une réflexion d'un ami du genre "ne pense pas à utiliser linux, tu t'y connais pas assez pour y arriver, surtout une distrib comme la gentoo" que j'ai pris comme un défi m'ont décidé...et je dois dire que je ne regrette rien !

j'ai énormément appris, bien plus je pense que n'importe quelle autre distribution ne me l'aurait permis, j'ai découvert un univers très intéressant et enrichissant, c'est devenu pour moi une véritable passion au point d'envisager une reconversion professionnelle.

Aujourd'hui je n'utilises plus windows, j'ai formaté la partoche qui lui était déstiné pour gagner de la place, tout ce que je faisais avec win je le fais avec ma gentoo et tout ce que je fais avec ma gentoo je ne le faisais par forcément avec win....

Si mon témoignage peut encourager de nouveaux utilisateurs...

----------

## _Seth_

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Il parait qu'il y a un fort turn over dans les utilisateurs/développeurs de gentoo et que beaucoup sont des très jeunes qui finissent par partir (cf http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20061218) dans la partie qui parle de gentoo.

 

A chaque fois que je lis des articles de DW sur Gentoo, ils sont extrêmement critiques. J'en avais lu un qui relatait les problèmes d'orientations de notre distrib et ses difficultés à trouver un système de décisions. Je trouve que DW parle toujours négativement de Gentoo. Vous ne trouvez pas non plus ?

----------

## OuinPis

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> ...Je trouve que DW parle toujours négativement de Gentoo. Vous ne trouvez pas non plus ?

 

Ils doivent être jaloux  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Voila j'ai retrouvé l'article en question :

 *26th DistroWatch Weekly wrote:*   

> Is the Gentoo Project in trouble? Recently, signs of dissatisfaction with the way things are done at Gentoo have started appearing with increasing regularity. Jochen Maes in Leaving Gentoo: "Today I resigned from my beloved project Gentoo." The author quotes lack of respect and trust from other Gentoo developers, ongoing power struggles, and frequent signs of disregarding Gentoo policies as the main reasons for his decision. Joshua Jackson in State of affairs: "...the fact that working on Gentoo has not been as much fun as it has in the past has made me consider retiring." The author also reveals that a growing number of Gentoo developers now consider leaving the project. What's going on? Are these examples just isolated incidents or is the popular source-based distribution going through the toughest period in its existence? If you are a Gentoo developer reading this page, please share your views in the forum below.
> 
> 

 

Il y a une réponse d'un dev (Joshua Saddler) dans les commentaires de la DWW, le #70, qui est particulièrement salé !

----------

## kwenspc

Un poil plus de 4 ans. Je sortais de 2 ans de slackware, et partir sur Gentoo ne m'a pas gené. Bien au contraire. Quel plaisir! 

Et depuis un bon nombres de potes y sont passés (eh eh propagande personnelle!)

Et je suis pas prêt d'en sortir  :Razz: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Moi j'ai basculé il y a environ un an et demi après avoir passé un moment sur FreeBSD.

J'ai retrouvé sous Gentoo énormément de choses que j'appréciais : possibilité de se construire un système qui colle parfaitement à ses besoins, un équivalents des ports, etc.

En plus le développement un peu « anarchique » de Linux me bottait bien (udev, très fréquentes évolutions du kernel,...), donc je me suis lancé et je ne regrette rien du tout ! (sauf peut-être la mascotte   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Ezka

Que je m'en sert comme OS de base 2 ans, que je l'ai .... pfff oui 3 ans, depuis mi-2004 (ouch ça passe vite !) qu'elle est installée sur ma machine ... en cherchant bien j'ai ptêtre conservé les profils XD, j'ai encore le cd qui me sert a récup mes bétises ... on garde ce qui marche non ?   :Wink: 

Bon je vais noyer mes souvenirs dans l'alcool, 3 ans déjà ...   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai commencé 1 semaine avant de m'inscrire ici ^__^

En gros j'ai DL le LiveCD 1.4 et quelques jours plus tard la 2004 etait sortie XD

----------

## guilc

Bah pour ma part, j'ai découvert avec la 1.2, puis ma vraie install a été faite sur une 1.4_rc qui venait de sortir. D'ailleurs... je vous parle depuis les vestiges de ma 1.4  :Laughing:  Jamais réinstallée, toujours vaillante  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai connu la 1.4 donc 4 ans déjà   :Shocked:  m'en étais pas rendu compte !

----------

## dclink

2004.1 donc ça fait déjà un petit bout meme si comme beaucoup j ai essayé d autres distros sur mon pc perso ça reste du Gentoo (et plus tard j ajouterai une FreeBSD mais je tiens à mon Gentoo...) par contre au boulot c est Debian désolé j ai pas trop le temps de "peaufiner" mon Linux   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *dclink wrote:*   

> 2004.1 donc ça fait déjà un petit bout meme si comme beaucoup j ai essayé d autres distros sur mon pc perso ça reste du Gentoo (et plus tard j ajouterai une FreeBSD mais je tiens à mon Gentoo...) par contre au boulot c est Debian désolé j ai pas trop le temps de "peaufiner" mon Linux  

 

Tu as Gentoo/FreeBSD si tu veux les 2 en même temps, j'ai ça sur mon serveur et ça marche très bien  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

J'ai commencé avec une version 2004.3, que j'ai gardée... deux semaines   :Embarassed:  Je suis passé à ubuntu puis debian pour la facilité, et je suis repassé à gentoo en février 2006.

D'ailleurs, j'ai encore des traces de Debian dans mes fichiers de config  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Moi personnellement ça doit faire à peu près 4 mois, c'est court, mais je pense que ce n'est pas près de s'arrêter... (un joli coup de foudre   :Smile:  )

Sinon je commence à m'intéresser sérieusement à FreeBSD, sympa ton lien geekounet, mais enfin pour commencer je partitrai sans doute sur une FreeBSD "pure".

----------

## titoucha

Ce sondage me rapele que le temps passe vite, déjà deux ans   :Shocked: 

Je suis venu à Gentoo après avoir tester pas mal de distributions différentes et c'est la seule qui ma retenue, depuis je n'ai plus tester d'autre chose.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Moi ça fait déjà 2 ans...

Un LiveCD 2005.0  :Smile: 

J'en ai passé du temps sur mon Gentoo...et surtout sur le forum  :Smile: 

Je me rappelle, ça m'avait pris 5 heures configurer mon premier noyau avec un de mes amis et on avait réussit à booter sans kernel panic !!! J'avais lu le help de chaque option....

Je ne voulais pas utiliser Genkernel pour débuter ,car je disais que je voulais compiler en dur 1 driver de ma carte réseau au lieu de 350 comme sous mon Fedora Core 3  :Smile: 

Je me rappelle aussi de la vitesse du boot...j'étais presque tombé sur le cu* quand j'avais vu que mon Gentoo prenait environ 1 minute de moins à booter que mon FC3...c'était magique.....heu..ça l'est encore   :Razz: 

Enfin, depuis ce temps, j'ai appris bien plus en 2 ans que 3 ans à me promener entre Debian,Mandrake,Ubuntu etc....

Je suis bien content d'utiliser Gentoo   :Wink: 

Au fait, on dit tu Un Gentoo ou Une Gentoo ????

----------

## GaMeS

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au fait, on dit tu Un Gentoo ou Une Gentoo ????
> 
> 

 

On dis Un Gentoo d'après Wikipédia FR

 *Wikipédia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le finlandais Linus Torvalds, créateur initial du noyau Linux , a choisi comme logo un dessin représentant un manchot repu de harengs et jovial. Un Gentoo (Manchot papou, Pygoscelis papua) est tout simplement un genre particulier de « manchot », ce qui convient parfaitement à la distribution Linux décrite ici. En effet, les Gentoos sont les plus rapides nageurs parmi ces animaux (35 km/h).
> 
> 

 

Mais on est mis en erreur par l'utilisation de Une distribution Gentoo... donc l'un dans l'autre je ne sais pas trop  :Smile: 

(punaise faut que j'aille me coucher moi ...)

----------

## titoucha

Ouai car tu te poses des questions existentielles là.   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai aussi commencé avec un 2004.1 ou 2, je sais plus. En tout cas c'est la première distrib linux que j'ai laissé tourner sur mon PC plus d'une journée   :Laughing:  .

----------

## El_Goretto

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi commencé avec un 2004.1 ou 2, je sais plus. En tout cas c'est la première distrib linux que j'ai laissé tourner sur mon PC plus d'une journée   .

 

Note que çà m'étonne qu'à moitié, vu le temps que ça prenait de mettre en place un stage 1 en ce temps là  :Wink: 

Avant, je disais moi aussi "ma gentoo".

Maintenant, c'est plus simple, je dis "mes gentoos"  :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai mais étant un débutant geek acsendant feignasse dans ce temps, je n'ai jamais utilisé de stage1. J'ai toujours préféré faire un bon gros emerge world une fois le système minimal configuré.

----------

## cylgalad

4 ans déjà que je me suis débarrassé de cette Mandrake de merde avec le secret espoir que ces escrocs de Mandrake coulent...

----------

## kwenspc

ah ah il change pas le cylgalad  :Laughing: 

Mandrake des escrots... ouais fin moins que krosoft, allez!

----------

## _droop_

Erf, J'ai répondu 4 mais ca fait même pas 3 en fait...

J'ai par contre comméncé avec la 1.4...

----------

## OuinPis

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ouai mais étant un débutant geek acsendant feignasse dans ce temps, je n'ai jamais utilisé de stage1. J'ai toujours préféré faire un bon gros emerge world une fois le système minimal configuré.

 

Une feignasse comme je les aimes  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

Pour ma part c'était l'installation d'une gentoo 1.4 fin novembre 2003, j'avais rouillé comme un con de longs moments devant l'output d'emerge (tout émerveillé que j'étais!!). J'avais trouvé la doc magnifique et j'avais pas eu un seul pépin sauf pour faire marcher c'te buse de modem speedtouch avec le livecd.

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> 4 ans déjà que je me suis débarrassé de cette Mandrake de merde avec le secret espoir que ces escrocs de Mandrake coulent...

 

 :Laughing:  finalement, on est tous passés par là!! Bon, la mandrake, je l'ai gardé que quelques jours: j'ai rapidement switché sous slackware qui est la seule distro (autre que gentoo) que j'ai réellement utilisé.

Voila, longue vie à gentoo, à ce forum (pour la petite histoire je me suis inscrit sur le forum que 6 mois après ma première install pour la simple raison que toutes mes questions de débutant ont été résolues sans avoir à poster: c'est-y pas beau ça?) et bonne année au fait...

----------

## OuinPis

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> ...(pour la petite histoire je me suis inscrit sur le forum que 6 mois après ma première install pour la simple raison que toutes mes questions de débutant ont été résolues sans avoir à poster: c'est-y pas beau ça?)...

 

Ca a fait la même chose avec moi, il suffit de chercher et gratter un peu  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> Ca a fait la même chose avec moi, il suffit de chercher et gratter un peu 

 

tu m'étonnes!! (oohh infâme floodeur handicapé de la recherche dont j'ai oublié le pseudo: ce message t'es dédié!)

et, si je peux me permettre, ton avatar a la classe (même si il me rappelle un douloureux flinguage de ma bien-aimée partition de stockage musical...)

----------

## truz

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

>  *UB|K wrote:*   ...(pour la petite histoire je me suis inscrit sur le forum que 6 mois après ma première install pour la simple raison que toutes mes questions de débutant ont été résolues sans avoir à poster: c'est-y pas beau ça?)... 
> 
> Ca a fait la même chose avec moi, il suffit de chercher et gratter un peu 

 Pareil, inscrit sur le forum 9 mois après. J'ai commencé en mai 2004 avec la 2004.1, waw, pas vu le temps passer !!! Pas d'infidélités depuis, même si j'installe plutôt des kubuntu dans la famille   :Wink:   (c'est rapide à installer, ça marche assez bien et pour les petits problèmes et ben j'ai appris à en résoudre pas mal avec gentoo   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kopp

Ca date de mon inscription sur le forum, mais si je me souviens bien j'avais fait l'installe avec une 1.4

Je suis en full Gentoo depuis juillet 2005, avant j'avais encore d'autres linux ou BSD de temps en temps depuis un an.

J'avais commencé en 2003 mais j'arrivais pas à booter sur CD avec mon vieux pc et j'avais pas pu installer une Gentoo avec malheureusement  :Sad: 

Mais l'idée y était.

Sinon, la convention de traduction chez nous, c'est Gentoo au féminin pour distribution comme pour Debian ou Slackware.

----------

## bob1977

J'ai moi aussi commence sur la version 1.4 et j'y suis encore. J'ai decouvert gentoo en cherchant une alternative a mandrake surtout pour les problemes de dependances quand on voulait inclure des paquets externes. J'avais le choix entre gentoo et sourcemage. J'ai pris gentoo parce qu'il etait assez stable, qu'il y avait  un grand choix de paquage et que les forums etaient bien. Je n'ai pas ete decu, loin de la. 

   C'est grace a Gentoo que j'ai pu voir tout ce qu'on peut faire avec linux et je remercie a ce sujet les developpeurs Gentoo et tous les autres auteurs de logiciels et documentations qui m'ont aide a le comprendre.

----------

## kopp

tiens Bob1977, c'est exactement pour la même raison que j'ai voulu changé. Je venais de Mandrake et j'en avais marre des galères de PATH etc pour pouvoir compiler des trucs externes etc !

----------

## titoucha

 *truz wrote:*   

> Pareil, inscrit sur le forum 9 mois après. J'ai commencé en mai 2004 avec la 2004.1, waw, pas vu le temps passer !!! Pas d'infidélités depuis, même si j'installe plutôt des kubuntu dans la famille    (c'est rapide à installer, ça marche assez bien et pour les petits problèmes et ben j'ai appris à en résoudre pas mal avec gentoo   )

 

J'ai suivi la même démarche que toi pour l'inscription et pour l'installation d'une distribution sur une autre machine que la mienne, j'utilise aussi Kubuntu.

----------

## Enlight

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *OuinPis wrote:*   Ca a fait la même chose avec moi, il suffit de chercher et gratter un peu  
> 
> tu m'étonnes!! (oohh infâme floodeur handicapé de la recherche dont j'ai oublié le pseudo: ce message t'es dédié!)
> 
> et, si je peux me permettre, ton avatar a la classe (même si il me rappelle un douloureux flinguage de ma bien-aimée partition de stockage musical...)

 

Son avatar?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Nouvel inscris sur le forum, j'utilise Gentoo depuis Mars 2005.

Ma première distrib était une Mandrake (utilisée quelques semaines).

J'apprécie Gentoo pour sa spécificité et la compétence des personnes parcourant ce forum.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

cela fait 4 ans, d'ailleurs le 1er poste qui est passé sous Gentoo chez moi n'a jamais été réinstallé. Il a suivi les mises à jour. C'est pour cela j'aime bien Gentoo pas de réinstalle.   :Laughing: 

a voté

----------

## kopp

C'est parce que tu ne prends pas assez de risque bouleetbil.

En y mettant un peu de bonne volonté, c'est facile de tout flinguer !

----------

## ltememe

j'avais testé une 2005.0 un jour ... j'ai eu très peur, puis j'ai pas retouché.

ensuite : 

2005.1... en décembre 2005.

J'ai réinstallé une fois.. puis plus jamais jusqu'à maintenant.

Quel bonheur cette gentoo !  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est parce que tu ne prends pas assez de risque bouleetbil.
> 
> En y mettant un peu de bonne volonté, c'est facile de tout flinguer !

 

Pas possible il suffit de poster le problème ici pour avoir sa réponse  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ah ah il change pas le cylgalad 
> 
> Mandrake des escrots... ouais fin moins que krosoft, allez!

 

Qu'est ce que c'est pénible ce genre de remarques à la con  :Rolling Eyes: 

Moi Gentoo depuis l'été 2004.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   ah ah il change pas le cylgalad 
> 
> Mandrake des escrots... ouais fin moins que krosoft, allez! 
> 
> Qu'est ce que c'est pénible ce genre de remarques à la con 
> ...

 

il est vrai qu'y répondre doit être encore plus pénible.  :Razz:   (surtout quand on prend tout au 1er degré)

----------

## kopp

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   C'est parce que tu ne prends pas assez de risque bouleetbil.
> 
> En y mettant un peu de bonne volonté, c'est facile de tout flinguer ! 
> 
> Pas possible il suffit de poster le problème ici pour avoir sa réponse 

 

tu veux faire l'expérience ?

cat /dev/null > /dev/sda

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   ah ah il change pas le cylgalad 
> 
> Mandrake des escrots... ouais fin moins que krosoft, allez! 
> 
> Qu'est ce que c'est pénible ce genre de remarques à la con 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  plouf   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *bouleetbil wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   C'est parce que tu ne prends pas assez de risque bouleetbil.
> 
> En y mettant un peu de bonne volonté, c'est facile de tout flinguer ! 
> 
> Pas possible il suffit de poster le problème ici pour avoir sa réponse  
> ...

 

Ca donne envie de tester quand même   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## lmarcini

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé par une version 1.4 trouvée dans une revue, que je n'ai jamais réussi à installer... faute d'implication personnelle de ma part et de compréhension des concepts fondateurs de Gentoo... Je suis donc resté avec ma Debian Sid qui, "un coup elle allait, un coup elle n'allait pas" (Sid oblige).

Et puis, j'ai pris le taureau par les cornes : ma Sid ne me satisfaisait pas entièrement (qui sait ce qui peut se passer au prochain apt-get updrade ?) et il était hors de question d'utiliser une distro à base de RPMs (question de goût). Je me suis donc recentré sur Gentoo, la 2004.1, et de façon sérieuse cette fois-ci... Depuis, nous ne nous sommes plus quittés  :Wink: 

Revers de la médaille, Gentoo rend plus critique vis-à-vis des autres distributions Linux. Par contre, elle constitue un très bon tremplin pour se frotter au monde BSD...

----------

## bouleetbil

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *bouleetbil wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   C'est parce que tu ne prends pas assez de risque bouleetbil.
> 
> En y mettant un peu de bonne volonté, c'est facile de tout flinguer ! 
> 
> Pas possible il suffit de poster le problème ici pour avoir sa réponse  
> ...

 

c'est sur, mais je crois que je vais passer mon tour 

Bon c'est vrai je suis prudent  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*    *bouleetbil wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   C'est parce que tu ne prends pas assez de risque bouleetbil.
> 
> En y mettant un peu de bonne volonté, c'est facile de tout flinguer ! 
> 
> Pas possible il suffit de poster le problème ici pour avoir sa réponse  
> ...

 

PIPI de chat et Peau de lapin   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

pour la démo j'étais sur  ma gentoo / partition sdc11

cat /home/nemo13/manip-chaude

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) vu par fdisk avant manip :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 2) test sur sdb7 
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/source/
> 
> ...

 

3) la killer ? instruction 

```
cat /dev/null > /dev/sdb7
```

4) résultat : bof 

```
 mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/source/

gentoobscur nemo13 # df

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sdc11             19G  7,3G   11G  42% /

udev                  443M  220K  443M   1% /dev

/dev/sdc12            133G   70G   58G  55% /usr/local/cdtheque

shm                   443M     0  443M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sdb7              19G  6,7G   11G  38% /mnt/source

gentoobscur nemo13 # ls /mnt/source/

total 80

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 jan  4 21:26 bin

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 jan  5 11:59 boot

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   11 jan  4 18:35 cdrom -> media/cdrom

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 8192 mai 31  2006 dev

drwxr-xr-x 106 root root 4096 jan  5 15:50 etc

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 jan  4 18:40 home

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 initrd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   29 jan  5 11:36 initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-686

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 jan  4 18:43 lib

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root 4096 jan  5 15:50 media

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 jan  4 17:58 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 opt

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 22  2006 proc

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 4096 jan  4 20:55 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 8192 jan  5 11:59 sbin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 srv

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 21  2006 sys

drwxrwxrwt   8 root root 4096 jan  5 15:50 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 usr

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 var

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   26 jan  5 11:36 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-686

gentoobscur nemo13 # umount /mnt/source/
```

 *Quote:*   

> 5) test avec sdb
> 
> ```
>  cat /dev/null > /dev/sdb
> ```
> ...

 # 

```
mount

/dev/sdb6 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

/dev/sdb9 on /Archive type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdc12 on /usr/local/cdtheque type ext3 (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma gentoo sur sdb6 se porte comme un charme
> 
>    

 

voili-voila

----------

## fb

Moi j'ai commencer avec 1.4 sur ppc. J'ai un iMac G4 sur lequel je voulais

mettre linux. Le choix s'etait mandrake (jamais ete mon truc), debian (tres tentant mais je

voulais pas installer unstable), Yellow Dog (red hat pour ppc - non merci) une vieille version de 

suse (j'etais un utilisateur de SuSE a ce moment la) et gentoo. Ayant lu pas mal de trucs sur 

gentoo et "linux from scratch" j'ai decider d'essayer. Ca n'a pas ete un succes immediat.

Mais apres plusieurs faux demarrages j'ai enfin "tout compris" et installer Gentoo sur ppc.

J'ai meme essayer ~ppc pendant un moment, mais apres m'etre bruler les doigts je suis

redescendu sur ppc et j'ai comencer a utiliser package.keywords.

Tellement impressionner par Gentoo que quand mon pc (x86) est enfin arrive en Nouvelle Zelande

j'ai installer Gentoo dessus (probablement une 200X.x a ce moment la) pour remplacer ma vieille

SuSE. 

Je suis un utilisateur tres satisfait. Des fois je me dis "un jour j'aurai une distro binaire sans 

avoir a compiler, une kubuntu probablement" mais ca parait toujours tres loin dans le future.

----------

## kopp

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> ...

 

Bon ok, mauvais exemple

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1024 devrait être efficace lui... Tu l'essayes nemo13 ?  :Smile: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis un utilisateur tres satisfait. Des fois je me dis "un jour j'aurai une distro binaire sans 
> 
> avoir a compiler, une kubuntu probablement" mais ca parait toujours tres loin dans le future.

 

Ha...

moi je me dit qu'un jour les distrib binaire seront devenus inutiles. Bah c'est qu'avec l'évolution de la puissance des machines j'en vois de moins en moins l'intérêt sauf pour le user de base évidemment.

et pi j'ai l'impression que ça ça marchera po (j'ai lu que quelques lignes) alors bon on peut peut être espérer l'effet inverse du coup (mouahaha je rêve)

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   ... 
> 
> Bon ok, mauvais exemple
> 
> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1024 devrait être efficace lui... Tu l'essayes nemo13 ? 

 

Ou bien : dd if=/dev/ipod of=/dev/hda   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

D'ailleurs pas besoin de test de nemo13, il me semble que quelqu'un ici à déjà essayé   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MaKKrO

Moi je suis arriver au boulot, tout tournai sous gentoo...

Donc je m'y suis mis et maintenant je ne me crois pas capable de m'en passer... Meme si je prefere le cote Server de la chose...

J'ai commencer avec la 2005.0 ! 1er server, toujours au poil !

----------

## kopp

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ou bien : dd if=/dev/ipod of=/dev/hda    
> 
> D'ailleurs pas besoin de test de nemo13, il me semble que quelqu'un ici à déjà essayé    

 

Pfff, ça c'est même pas passé comme ça d'abord, il y a eu plusieurs étapes....

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> Ou bien : dd if=/dev/ipod of=/dev/hda    
> 
> D'ailleurs pas besoin de test de nemo13, il me semble que quelqu'un ici à déjà essayé     
> ...

 

Testé et approuvé   :Laughing: 

```
fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disque /dev/sdb: 163.9 Go, 163928604672 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 19929 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sdb1   *           1         121      971901   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2             122         242      971932+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb3             243         363      971932+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb4             364       19929   157163895    5  Extended

/dev/sdb5             364         485      979933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb6             486        2917    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb7            2918        5349    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb8            5350        7781    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb9            7782       19929    97578778+  83  Linux

gentoobscur nemo13 # 
```

```
mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/destin/
```

```
gentoobscur nemo13 # ls /mnt/destin/

total 80

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 jan  4 21:26 bin

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 jan  5 11:59 boot

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   11 jan  4 18:35 cdrom -> media/cdrom

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 8192 mai 31  2006 dev

drwxr-xr-x 106 root root 4096 jan  5 15:50 etc

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 jan  4 18:40 home

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 initrd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   29 jan  5 11:36 initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-686

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 jan  4 18:43 lib

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root 4096 jan  5 15:50 media

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 jan  4 17:58 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 opt

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 22  2006 proc

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 4096 jan  4 20:55 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 8192 jan  5 11:59 sbin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 srv

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 mai 21  2006 sys

drwxrwxrwt   8 root root 4096 jan  5 15:50 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 usr

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root 4096 mai 31  2006 var

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   26 jan  5 11:36 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-686

gentoobscur nemo13 # 

gentoobscur nemo13 # umount /mnt/destin/
```

jusque là tout va bien   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> pour la science !
> 
> ```
>  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=1024
> ```
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> un petit ctr c dans l'autre terminal :
> 
> ```
>  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=1024
> 
> ...

 

Question : Peut-on se servir de cette manip pour faire un "vrai" effacement de disque ?

A+

----------

## kopp

Hum un vrai effacement, difficile à dire. Il y a des outils qui font des plusieurs passes pour effacer le disque et qui sont plus appropriés, mais ça reste assez efficace si tu le fais deux ou trois fois là je pense.

EDIT: le nom de l'outil est shred. A utiliser avec précautions hein !

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> Ou bien : dd if=/dev/ipod of=/dev/hda    
> 
> D'ailleurs pas besoin de test de nemo13, il me semble que quelqu'un ici à déjà essayé     
> ...

 

Désolé c'était plus fort que moi   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

Perso il me semble avoir commencé avec la 1.0 et style quelques semaines après avoir mis une 1.2 pour changement de disques... depuis j'avais fait que des mises à jour...

La je vais refaire une installation, mon disque étant en train de mourrir  :Smile: 

Je ne m'étais pas rendu compte que cela faisait aussi longtemps que j'utilisais gentoo....

----------

## billiob

Desfois, j'ai l'impression d'être un boulet   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai passé 2 ans sous mandrake (maintenant mandriva), et même testé cooker (la version instable, même très instable de mandrake).

J'ai découvert Gentoo grâce aux newsgroups et notamment fr.comp.os.linux où gentoo était vantée, et j'ai donc sauté le pas en lisant la magnifique doc.

Mais depuis, cette installation fonctionne toujours   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *DuF wrote:*   

> La je vais refaire une installation, mon disque étant en train de mourrir  

 

Rhooo la mauvaise excuse   :Laughing:   c'est sùr qu'un cp -a à partir d'un cdlive est beaucoup moins attrayant  :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

et hop depuis novembre 2002, avec une 1.4rc et quelques choses. La 1.4rc etait beaucoup plus attirante que la 1.2 (mais je ne me rappelle pourquoi  :Sad:  )

----------

## Trapamoosch

J'ai commencé avec un live CD 2004.1. Toute première fois que j'utilisais (et installais) Linux, l'apprentissage à la dur donc.

Je me souviens avoir galéré à mort pour l'installer du fait du modem USB Speedtouch 330 (qui hantait vraiment beaucoup les forums à cette époque !).

L'installation a pas fait long feu, je suis repassé un peu sous Windows, puis j'ai recraqué pour installer Gentoo sur le desktop et sur le laptop.

Depuis (un peu plus de 2 ans) tout roule tout seul, aucun souci, une vraie horloge !

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai effectué ma première install à la mi-juin 2005 lorsque j'etais en stage. A la fin de mon stage je me suis même permis d'installer une gentoo sur le PC qu'on m'avait filé. Surprise, quand je suis revenu pour un CDD quelques mois plus tard, la gentoo du PC m'attendait encore patiemment. Ce fut un "emerge --update --deep world"  émouvant   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bapt

 *ttypub wrote:*   

>  La 1.4rc etait beaucoup plus attirante que la 1.2 (mais je ne me rappelle pourquoi  )

 

Si je me souviens bien, c'est parce que la 1.2 avait encore un gcc 2.95.X par défaut alors que 1.4rc venait avec gcc 3.2.X et que le passage à gcc3 était assez chaud  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   La je vais refaire une installation, mon disque étant en train de mourrir   
> 
> Rhooo la mauvaise excuse    c'est sùr qu'un cp -a à partir d'un cdlive est beaucoup moins attrayant 

 

C'est auto destructif Gentoo, faut le réinstaller de temps en temps   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Moi j'ai commencé avec une 2004.1 je crois en Juillet 2004, puis réinstallation sur un nouveau serveur en 2005, profil 2005.0 si je me souviens bien. Toujours active, mise à jour régulièrement. J'ai aussi un média center, en 2006.0 je crois. Mis à jour (très) irrégulièrement, quand j'arrive à brancher un câble réseau dessus   :Embarassed:  Faudrait que je passe en Wifi, mais j'ai la flemme.

Là j'ai une 2006.1 qui prend lentement forme sur un PC de bureau (développement PHP prévu). Une fois qu'elle a pris forme => sauvegarde sur mon serveur.

----------

## bobbix

J'ai commencé avec la 2004.1 donc, ca fait un certain temps. Je suis étudiant et j'avais du temps à consacrer à l'apprentissage de gnu/linux. Aujourd'hui, je suis en stage de fin d'études, et je n'ai plus le temps de maintenir une gentoo. Je viens donc de migrer - il y a deux semaines - vers une autre distribution qui répond davantage à mes besoins actuels.

En fait, après plusieurs années d'utilisation de Gentoo, je lui reconnais fortement ses qualités pédagogiques et continuerait à la privilégier pour un serveur par exemple. Maintenant, je veux juste conserver un OS Linux pour naviguer sur le net et faire du développement... Et là, d'autres distributions répondent bien plus rapidement à mes besoins. Ma gentoo, j'en étais arrivé au point de ne plus mettre à jour car la compilation était trop longue pour l'évolution que ca m'apportait.

Bref, Gentoo, je trouve très bien, je l'ai utilisé en continu pendant plus de deux ans, mais maintenant, je migre (enfin de distrib, car je garde un oeil sur ce formidable forum et sur le flux RSS du projet  :Wink:  )

Bobbix

----------

## Magic Banana

Après deux ans de Gentoo (moi aussi j'ai su résoudre tous mes problèmes de débutant avec la documentation officielle/forums/wiki), je crois que je vais suivre la même voie et installer Ubuntu sur mon prochain portable. C'est la communauté qui risque de me manquer le plus...

----------

## kwenspc

Partez pas les gens   :Crying or Very sad: 

En plus vers une distrib de packageurs (dont les 2/3 viennent de debian). OUINNNNN

(pour les portables je peus à la rigueur comprendre, mais y a toujours moyen de compiler sur une machine fixe - chroot ou distcc - et donc de maintenir le portable sous gentoo sans trop de difficulté ni de compil pour lui)

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Partez pas les gens  
> 
> En plus vers une distrib de packageurs (dont les 2/3 viennent de debian). OUINNNNN
> 
> (pour les portables je peus à la rigueur comprendre, mais y a toujours moyen de compiler sur une machine fixe - chroot ou distcc - et donc de maintenir le portable sous gentoo sans trop de difficulté ni de compil pour lui)

 

ça n'a toujours pas changé depuis la dernière remarque de temet, kwenspc : on dit je peux

Sinon je vois pas le problème de Gentoo sur un portable. Je trouve ça nickel sur le mien et limite plus agréable que sur mon desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## bobbix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Partez pas les gens  
> 
> En plus vers une distrib de packageurs (dont les 2/3 viennent de debian). OUINNNNN
> 
> (pour les portables je peus à la rigueur comprendre, mais y a toujours moyen de compiler sur une machine fixe - chroot ou distcc - et donc de maintenir le portable sous gentoo sans trop de difficulté ni de compil pour lui)

 

On ne part pas du forum. J'y ai passé trop de temps et je l'apprécie vraiment. Je n'ai plus le temps de compiler (compilation d'Eclipse vraiment trop longue, tout comme pour une version de KDE), de chercher la petite config X qui me fera passer en xinerama (développement oblige), d'accéder à une imprimante samba...

Pour ma part, j'ai opté pour OpenSuse 10.2. A ce stade, j'en suis très satisfait, mais qui sait, peut-être que dans quelques temps je verrai qu'il y a vraiment des trucs de Gentoo qui me manquent...

Bobbix

----------

## Temet

Passage KDE 3.5.2 > 3.5.5 ~ 4h30.

----------

## OuinPis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Passage KDE 3.5.2 > 3.5.5 ~ 4h30.

 

Et si tu lance la complie juste avant d'aller te coucher t'as l'impression que ca passe tout seul. Le seul "Hic" c'est quand la compile plante au 3eme ou 4eme packet, c'est super de s'appercevoir de ca au réveil, mais pas grave on relance la compil avant d'aller au boulot  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Passage KDE 3.5.2 > 3.5.5 ~ 4h30. 
> 
> Et si tu lance la complie juste avant d'aller te coucher t'as l'impression que ca passe tout seul. Le seul "Hic" c'est quand la compile plante au 3eme ou 4eme packet, c'est super de s'appercevoir de ca au réveil, mais pas grave on relance la compil avant d'aller au boulot 

 Il existe un script qui permette de lister les paquets ayant échoués mais qui continue la compil. Je ne me souviens plus du nom mais ça pourraît intéresser du monde.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

EDIT : Après un petit café, je sors du brouillard et je remets la main dessus : Gentoo Weekly Newsletter: 4 December 2006 section : 3. Tips and Tricks.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je me rappelle d'un script dans ce genre présenté dans une newsletter il y a quelques mois tout au plus. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que sont logués les compilations n'ayant pas été menées à termes. Ça doit pas être bien dur à rajouter...

----------

## OuinPis

comme d'hab, on peu tout faire  :Very Happy: 

hummmmm j'aime ca  :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi un média center, en 2006.0 je crois. Mis à jour (très) irrégulièrement, quand j'arrive à brancher un câble réseau dessus   Faudrait que je passe en Wifi, mais j'ai la flemme.

 

J'ai aussi la flemme pour le wifi de mon média center   :Confused: 

Par contre il tourne avec quel programme ton media center ?

----------

